# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Throat width and number of stringers.

## Whitey180

Hey guys, never built stairs before, am bout to do do the concreting for the landing etc, just wanted to plan ahead.  
I'll be constructing some stairs with an overall height of 3030mm similar to this:   
Should I use three stringers for a staircase that's 1200 wide? 
And would 290x45s be ok for the stringers?  
I'm also thinking that I may need to support both sides of the staircase at the halfway point with a post continuing down to the concrete which also doubles to stiffen up the handrail?   
Regards,  
Rob

----------


## barney118

A set of stairs this big will be quite heavy, have you thought of making 2 sets with a landing in the middle. Depending on your tread type and thickness will determine if you need a centre stringer. When you make the stairs use a nosing of 40 mm to plan your stairs.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Whitey180

Thanks barney,   
I was trying to avoid having a landing at all, keeping the run and floor cutout as small as possible.  
If I supported the middle of the stairs with a set of posts would this not be the same as having a landing ?  Was thinking of just doing treated pine treads, 45mm thick. 
Also what is the advantage of nosing, or is it more for the aesthetics?

----------

